# Dissapointed in Strobes N' More



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ordered a Whelen Low Profile L32 LED Beacon on Tues. before Thanksgiving ( Nov. 22 ). Was supposed to have free ground shipping with "Plowsite" code. So I waited til Dec. 2 to call them because they say they will send an e-mail when it ships. I hadn't got an e-mail and no beacon either. When I called the girl said they ran out of them. That's fine but maybe they should let me know that. She said they might have some in a week, then more time to ship it to me. I cancelled my order Fri. Dec. 2nd and they say they will send a cancellation conformation e-mail within 48 Hrs, that came Mon. Dec. 5th. PITA!!

Nobody was rude to me but they need to say when an item is back ordered or out of stock, not just leave people hanging. I expected better from a sponsor on Plowsite.

I ordered the same beacon from Vehicle Lighting Solutions on Mon. Dec. 5th and recieved it today. It was sent UPS 3 day select and the whole order was $10.00 cheaper even with shipping.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

wow......BUMP for a interesting topic and an even more interested fellow member eager to hear Louis reply to this one...

This is sad to hear, he's a sponsor...i sure hope he tries to win you back as a customer.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

In Defense of Strobesnmore I have had nothing but great service and wicked fast shipping. I have spent about 2 grand with him.
I have bought all there in house products except the Mini Pinnacle. I am happy with their products, Not the best but not the worst. I love the Mini pinnacle. I have had a few of their E Series stop working, but hey i except that for a $50.00 light probably made in China. I knew and didn't expect them to LAST. I was experimenting with light on my vehicles. Now i know what i want and ill be switching all to Whelen products. And YES i will buy them from Strobesnmore again. Like i said i think their service and shipping to me at least is awesome.
I currently have 
Mini Pinnacle
Strobesnmore light stick
6 E6's
2 E3's
4 Whelen strobe hide a ways
$ Soundoff led flood lights


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel your sadness. I offered to pay the difference between there free ground shipping and next day service on some leds I wanted. They wouldn't do it. Plenty more retailers out there to buy from.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

sounds like poor communication, but interested in the response


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sorry you are unhappy. Just to clarify we do not guarantee shipping times or stock unless you call to confirm. We state this on the web site and on Black Friday we even had a note to allow extra shipping time due to the sale. This was located on the site in 3 places in Large Bold Red text. You will find that in this industry there really isn't anyone who can guarantee stock unless you call. We ship 98% of all orders out same day but we do get back orders so ask that you allow 5-10 business days for your order to ship. When you send in a cancellation you immediately get an automated email back acknowledging your request and it clearly states that we will respond in 24-48 hours. The reason for this is that we need to check with our shipping department and sometimes the manufacturer in case of a drop ship. Since we are closed on the weekend and I have no idea what time you sent the email it sounds like we responded within 24 business hours and immediately canceled your order as per your request. Also we send an email out if the order is going to be more than 5-10 business days unless you call and its noted that someone already told you the order was out of stock or on back order. 

Just a note, we are not miracle workers. We ship hundreds of orders daily and do the best we can. My staff will do what we can when we can and we always try to give accurate information. We place huge orders in August for amber season and some of those orders we do not see till October in some cases due to the size. I know we are one of the largest stocking dealers of most of the brands we carry in the entire US. I would love to fill every single order the same day it arrives and if I could everyone else would be out of business but unfortunately I am at the mercy of the manufacturers who are also doing the best they can. Its frustrating when we are waiting 2 months for a major supplier to get us product so believe me when I tell you I feel your pain. I hate it when we have one slip that does not go out for a day and i check the back orders personally at lease once a week to see what I can do to help the guys who work in the shipping and purchasing department. 

Again sorry we could not fill your order in as timely a manner we both would have liked, but I would rather refund your payment so you can do what you feel works best for you than lie and keep telling you its on the way.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

One more note, I think everyone on this board will attest that if you email me directly [email protected] I always try to go the extra mile for site members because I am a sponsor. I try to respond as soon as I can and in most cases the same day. Thanks, Louis


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Louis, the main thing I was dissappointed with was I had to call your company 10 days after I placed my order, only to find out you "ran out" of this item. I would expect someone would call the next day to say they are out of stock. Someone called the day after to verify my credit card number because the shipping address and card did not match according to your service. Of course after I gave her my card number it must have gone through fine the second time. Why wouldn't she also mention you don't have the item in stock?

I Ordered 2 hydraulic hoses from Angelo's a couple days ago, they tried calling me several times the same day to inform me they only had one of the hoses left but had a similar hose of another brand. They wanted to know if it was ok to send the substitute hose instead. I declined and said just send the one, they then called once more to verify and apologize. 

As I said originally, no one was mean or rude from your company, I would have liked to have known you didn't have this item much quicker. It's that simple.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I had just ordered a Falcon LED(I think it was last week-ish?) and was a little nervous as I did it all online but I did get the email confirming stuff and showed up right away. 

It sucks that your order didn't do through smoothly but at least they are addressing your issue.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Calling on the credit card is for your security. We see stolen cards daily and if the info does not match we call on it. Had you asked if the item was in stock I can guarantee they would have put you on hold and walked in the warehouse to check. If you did not ask then it is not required as we ask that you allow 5-10 business days for your order to ship. I do not have the emails and times in front of me but you would have received an email regarding the delay. If it was noted in the system that you were already informed of the delay then you would not have. Again sorry we could not fill your order and I am glad you received the light you wanted.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys,
I dealt with strobes and more a number of times and have nothing but praise for Louis and his staff, if you have a problem ask for him, and him only i am sure he would talk to you if he was not busy or he would return your call or if you email him he gets back to you asap. Louis does a lot of work for cities and towns, from police departments to fire and public works vehicles and if he does business so bad like a lot of you say on here why do they keep going back to him for products and installs. He must be doing something right!!! I dont see many other emergency lighting sponsors on here giving us there free time answering questions we have and trying to give us guys a break on lighting products, So next time if you have a problem go right to Louis I am sure he would help you out with your problem. On another note hope you all have a Happy and Healthy Holiday Season . SNOWANDICEMAN


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

SNOWANDICEMAN;1375108 said:


> Guys,
> I dealt with strobes and more a number of times and have nothing but praise for Louis and his staff, if you have a problem ask for him, and him only i am sure he would talk to you if he was not busy or he would return your call or if you email him he gets back to you asap. Louis does a lot of work for cities and towns, from police departments to fire and public works vehicles and if he does business so bad like a lot of you say on here why do they keep going back to him for products and installs. He must be doing something right!!! I dont see many other emergency lighting sponsors on here giving us there free time answering questions we have and trying to give us guys a break on lighting products, So next time if you have a problem go right to Louis I am sure he would help you out with your problem. On another note hope you all have a Happy and Healthy Holiday Season . SNOWANDICEMAN


I agree. I have oredered from them a few times and have always had good experiences even when there was a problem. As stated ask for louis and he will definately do what he can to serve you to the best of his abilities!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i can tell ya for sure, he does pay attention to the orders....i think if you gave them another chance you would be happy. 

im actually really happy with ship times...anything i ever get from them is here in 2 days.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I have no doubt Strobes N' More has provided good service to many satisfied customers, I, unfortunately, was not one of them. Vehicle Lighting Solutions did for me, exactly what they said they would do. Deliver the product I ordered, in the time they said they would and free of hassle. The fact that it was cheaper is icing on the cake. They will get my business again.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I ordered 2 Mini Phantom Max Led Dash lights, to stick in my rear window or my truck. After 5 days of no confirmation email I emailed Louis only to find out they had been having a problem with their emails and no email i had sent to their service department had been received because of this. I will continue to order from them, and if there is ever a problem I will email Louis first, I had my order within 2 days of contacting him directly and I am happy with the service he gave.


----------



## warrennj (Feb 26, 2011)

I've ordered a few items from strobes and more and I have received excellent service every time. I had a e3 fail last week on our tandem. I called them, told them the problem and received a new one the next day.
Great company, great service!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

WIPensFan;1373305 said:


> Ordered a Whelen Low Profile L32 LED Beacon on Tues. before Thanksgiving ( Nov. 22 ). Was supposed to have free ground shipping with "Plowsite" code. So I waited til Dec. 2 to call them because they say they will send an e-mail when it ships. I hadn't got an e-mail and no beacon either. When I called the girl said they ran out of them. That's fine but maybe they should let me know that. She said they might have some in a week, then more time to ship it to me. I cancelled my order Fri. Dec. 2nd and they say they will send a cancellation conformation e-mail within 48 Hrs, that came Mon. Dec. 5th. PITA!!
> 
> Nobody was rude to me but they need to say when an item is back ordered or out of stock, not just leave people hanging. I expected better from a sponsor on Plowsite.
> 
> I ordered the same beacon from Vehicle Lighting Solutions on Mon. Dec. 5th and recieved it today. It was sent UPS 3 day select and the whole order was $10.00 cheaper even with shipping.


I wish more people would order from vlsusa.com They have a big warehouse with all whelen in stock and the owner used to work for whelen.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Strobesnmore;1374900 said:


> Calling on the credit card is for your security. We see stolen cards daily and if the info does not match we call on it. *Had you asked if the item was in stock I can guarantee they would have put you on hold and walked in the warehouse to check. If you did not ask then it is not required *as we ask that you allow 5-10 business days for your order to ship. I do not have the emails and times in front of me but you would have received an email regarding the delay. If it was noted in the system that you were already informed of the delay then you would not have. Again sorry we could not fill your order and I am glad you received the light you wanted.


Why would a customer ask if something was in stock if they were allowed to place the order online, then recieve a phone call confirming credit card info, then have the charges placed on the credit card? If you don't have it, then all of this should not be done. I do most all of my shopping online nowadays, and if a retailer doesn't have something on hand, it completely grays out the "add to cart" area saying "out of stock". I don't think this should fall on the customer at all.


----------



## ajcoop20 (Dec 4, 2011)

eeash glad i orderd from swsa


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ultimate plow;1377095 said:


> I wish more people would order from vlsusa.com They have a big warehouse with all whelen in stock and the owner used to work for whelen.


Agreed, thanks for the info.




plowguy43;1377110 said:


> Why would a customer ask if something was in stock if they were allowed to place the order online, then recieve a phone call confirming credit card info, then have the charges placed on the credit card? If you don't have it, then all of this should not be done. I do most all of my shopping online nowadays, and if a retailer doesn't have something on hand, it completely grays out the "add to cart" area saying "out of stock". I don't think this should fall on the customer at all.


Thank you, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I took a look around and cannot find one site that offers emergency vehicle lighting that lists stock on their web site. Called a few friends in the business who are larger dealers like us and they get the same complaint that is listed here from time to time. Both of them do not check stock unless the customers asks even if you are placing the order as they do not show stock in their systems. Something for us all to look into but with so many custom items and colors to choose from is a difficult task. I appreciate the feedback and Thanks


----------



## Medicjdl (May 29, 2009)

I have used Strobes N More for my personal snow plow vehicle as well as our work trucks. (Fire Department) Louis has been nothing but professional for us to deal with. Just thought I'd throw that out there. I'm sure it does help that he is located only 20mins away though.


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got my 6 ehaw led and couldn't be happier. Placed order Wednesday got it today 2 days later. That's extremely good IMO. I ordered stuff from eBay,amazon, and a car place in California all on Wednesday and what did I get first. That's right my strobes. Thanks Louis. Never met you or even talked to anyone on the phone and I will have to say website and email notifications are awesome and very professional. Btw I was torn between vertex and your brand but am VERY pleased with the quality of your brand. Thanks again


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Nothing but great things to say about strobesnmore


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I just got my Sound Off Pinnacle from Strobes N' More yesterday after ordering it just before 5 pm Wednesday. Everything went smooth and easy, and I love the light bar


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh and I had never heard of them before this thread so I guess it got them some business, lol


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Just received my order of stuff from Strobes N More yesterday. Very pleased with the shipping and the whole process. I ordered some of their house brand stuff, and one of the E6 LEDs randomly stopped working after about 5 min of operation (split amber/white) but then it randomly started working again. I'll keep an eye on it, and if theres a problem I wouldn't doubt that they would take care of it. They seem like a pretty stand-up company to me. And, as someone else said, at the end of the day, its a $50 light, I wasn't expecting much. I ordered Whelens for the rest of my truck and wasn't sure if I'd like lights in a certain spot so I ordered the cheap ones to try them out. I was reasonably impressed with the initial out of the box quality though.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

With the e series if there any problems at all just call Louis and he will get thing taken care of with no questions asked. 
I will put the e series next to any other brand and have a Damn good light. That is the only lights that I buy now just beacuse of the service I get from him.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

R&R Yard Design;1399687 said:


> With the e series if there any problems at all just call Louis and he will get thing taken care of with no questions asked.
> I will put the e series next to any other brand and have a Damn good light. That is the only lights that I buy now just beacuse of the service I get from him.


Good to know!


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I went down to strobes n more and bought different lights for different trucks. We got a couple light bars, led hideaways, a couple e6's, a beacon and I think that was it. Anyway, Louis personally spent probably an hour or more going through a hundred stupid questions I had. All the lights we got were super bright. He gave us installation tips and a couple brackets that were out of stock were shipped a couple days later. I was very happy with the service and quality products that he sells. 

I think maybe you just got unlucky at a busy time and as with any business there are hiccups from time to time. I would give them another shot.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*back order problems*

Louis, I have sent you an email in regards to your policy on customer relations with back ordered products. Order #44840


----------

